# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Europe: Tani Po Hyni Ne Nje Zone Te Kontrolluar Komplet Nga Sharia

## Darius

Nje grup myslimanesh radikalist ne Danimarke kane filluar nje fushate per te kthyer disa pjese te Kopenhagenit dhe qytete te tjera daneze ne Zona ku mbizoteron Ligji i Sharia, te cilat do funksionojne si enklava autonome te drejtuara nga ligji islamik. Grupi islamist danez i quajtur Kaldet til Islam (Thirja ne islam) thote se zona Tingbjerg e Kopenhagenit do jete e para ne Danimarke qe do shnderrohet ne nje subjekt te ligjit Sharia, e pasur nga distrikti Nørrebro i kryeqytetit dhe pjese te tjera te vendit. Grupi Thirja ne Islam thote se do hedhe neper rruge patrulla 24 oreshe "policie morale" per te detyruar ligjin e Shariahut ne keto enklava. Patrullat do perballen me kedo qe kapet duke pire alkol, luan bixhoz, shkon neper diskoteka apo perfshihet ne aktivitete te cilat nga grupi do shihen si te kunderta me mesimet e islamit. 


Lajmi ka ngjallur nje shqetesim te madh ne rradhet e politikes daneze dhe Minstri i Integrimit Karen Haekkerup i thote gazetes Jyllands-Posten se e konsideron kete deklarate si nje akt shume serioz dhe nje kercenim ndaj demokracise daneze, gje e cila do marre si pergjigje nje qendrim shume te vendosur. Ky grup, thote ministri i perket sektit Salafi i cili me veprime te tilla kerkon shkaterrimin e demokracise perendimore e cila do zevendesohet nga Kalifati Universal Islamik, nje teokraci mbare boterore islamike e komanduar nga ligji i Shariahut. Televizioni public danez TV2 kohet e fundit ka filmuar antare te Thirrjes Islame ne qendren e Kopenhagenit te cilet haptazi benin fushate duke drejtuar thirrje per te braktisur demokracine dhe kerkuar njerezve qe te mos votonin ne zgjedhjet parlamentare qe u mbajten ne shtator. Pamje te muslimaneve te veshur me rrobat e tyre tradicionale, thirrje te tilla, pamflete dhe akte tipike myslimane, kane shkaktuar nje mospelqim dhe reagim shume negativ ne rradhen e popullsise daneze e cila ndihet e tradhetuar ne bujarine e saj nga ana e emigranteve te ardhur nga vendet arabe. Disa qytetare te revoltuar shprehen se nuk do lejojne qe vendi i tyre te perdhoset nga njerez mosmirenjohes dhe te pabese qe shfrytezojne bujarine dhe dashamiresine e qeverise dhe popullit danez per te hapur dyert ndaj masave te njerezve te cilet jane ne nevoje, jane te shtypur e te dhunuar neper vendet e tyre te origjines dhe nga ana tjeter abuzojne demokracine daneze duke bere thirrje per ta rrezuar ate dhe zevendesuar me ideologji qe skane asgje te perbashket me kulturen e popullit mikeprites danez.

E njejta pamje dhe e njejta psikologji ndeshet dhe ne Angli ku jo me larg se disa muaj me pare, disa islamista ekstremist shpallen te paren zone  ku do veproje Ligji i Shariahut. Dhe ku? Pikerisht ne Waltham Forest, ne Veri te Londres.



Madje ketu ata kane krijuar dhe nje organizate te quajtur Myslimanet Kunder Kryqetareve dhe ne nje konference per shtyp kane dale hapur duke bere thirrje dhe shprehur endrren e tyre per te vendosur ligjin e shariahut ne Britani. Pamja e meposhte eshte marre nga nje konference shtypi e dhene prej kesaj organizate ne Walthamstow. Abu Rumaysah, Sayful Islam, Abu Izzadeen dhe Anjem Choudary e shprehin qarte ideologjine e tyre.





Edhe keto lajme nga Anglia shikohen me shume shqetesim si nga politika ashtu dhe nga njerezit e thjeshte te cilet po ndihen te kercenuar gjithmone e me shume nga radikalizmi i disa elementave si dhe nga pretendimet per te ndryshuar kushtetute e rende demokratike nga emigrante islamike. Analisti Peter Hongelsmat shprehet se parashikon nje rritje te tensioneve sociale nga ky subjekt dhe nje perplasje te rrezikshme mdis qytetarise europiano perendimore e ekstremizmit islamik qe kerkon te imponoje dhunshem normat e tij ne vende ku thjesht ka emigruar. Nje pamje te ilustruar te kesaj situate e sheh qarte ne videon e meposhtme.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ae5_1320786379

----------


## Geri Tr

Europa ka toleruar si shume me keta edepzeze dhe Ja si ja shperblejne ata,duke perhapur qeliza fashiste neper qytetet e saj.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Europe: Tani Po Hyni Ne Nje Zone Te Kontrolluar Komplet Nga Sharia

Së pari, titulli i temës nuk pasqyron realitetin ! Arsyeja: shumë e thjeshtë - Europës nuk i bëhet vonë  hiç  për minj gjirizesh dhe as që ndihet e kërcënuar prej tyre, lë pastaj e kontrolluar, por sa më shumë që të shtohen dhe të dalin hapur minjtë e gjirizeve, aq më efektive do jetë zhdukja e tyre njëherë e mirë. 

Taktika në raste të tilla është si gjithnjë : lëre kundërshtarin të mendojë se e ka avantazhin, "luaj" pak me të, "përkëdheli" sedrën ..... e në fund - çoje në djall !

----------


## Darius

Per titullin ankohu tek gazeta qe ka postuar lajmin. 

*Europe: "You Are Entering a Sharia Controlled Zone" Hezbollah Pitches Tent in Denmark*

Emri i gazetarit eshte Soeren Kern. Ankohu tek ai. Europes nuk i eshte bere vone deri tani per minjte e gjirizeve por kur miu i gjirizt fillon kafshon, perhap murtajen. Dhe Europa e ka vuajtur keq kete lloj epidemie ne te kaluaren. Dhe titulli e pasqyron realitetin shume qarte. Solla si shembull vetem keto dy raste.

----------


## ROE

Pas Europe ka dy :
qe nenkupton qe kjo po ndodh diku ne  Europe, pasqyron realitetin qe c'ke me te. Se ca djall manie eshte kjo per te kundershtuar dhe aty ku s'ka asgje per te kundershtuar.
e lagu se lagu la la la

----------


## daniieli

Shihe ,shihe paska edhe terrorista danez me lesh te verdhe  :buzeqeshje:  ai ke fotoja e pare

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Cfar eshte Ligji i Sharia,mund te jepni nje perkufizik,nje shpjegim te qart..?!

----------


## ROE

> Cfar eshte Ligji i Sharia,mund te jepni nje perkufizik,nje shpjegim te qart..?!


shariaja eshte te te presin doren ose te te vrasin me gure...thjesht sepse ke pire nja dy birra per qefin tat.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Per titullin ankohu tek gazeta qe ka postuar lajmin. 
> 
> *Europe: "You Are Entering a Sharia Controlled Zone" Hezbollah Pitches Tent in Denmark*
> 
> Emri i gazetarit eshte Soeren Kern. Ankohu tek ai. Europes nuk i eshte bere vone deri tani per minjte e gjirizeve por kur miu i gjirizt fillon kafshon, perhap murtajen. Dhe Europa e ka vuajtur keq kete lloj epidemie ne te kaluaren. Dhe titulli e pasqyron realitetin shume qarte. Solla si shembull vetem keto dy raste.


Nuk jam nga ata njerëz që personalizojnë bisedën, dhe si e tillë nuk e kuptoj pse duhet ta marrësh në planin personal, duke menduar se e kisha me ty komentin që bëra. Po ashtu, nuk paraqita ankesa, thjesht dhashë mendimin tim, dhe mendimi im ka të bëjë me faktin e thjeshtë : _Europa luan bukur, gjithnjë kështu ka bërë, dhe do vazhdojë të bëjë._ 

Jo po do dalin minj gjirizesh që të përhapin murtajë !!! M'u bë barku me muskuj nga të qeshmet... Ajo puna e murtajës, është pikërisht çuarja në djall njëherë e mirë, sepse efekti do jetë bumerang nga ata që i gënjen mendja se do ta përhapin atë sëmundje...

Që mos të harroj: sa për gazetarin dhe atë që trasmeton media, si ishte ajo puna e manipulimit të opinionit nga media si vegël ? Hë, se duhet ta dish mirë këtë pjesë, apo jo ?

----------


## angmokio

Vitet e fundit te shekullit te shkuar si dhe me fillimin e shekullit te ri teorite konspirative dhe mediat e korruptuara (ose te kontrolluara) na japin lloj lloj lajmesh duke pasqyruar nje realitet tjeter nga ai qe eshte per Islamin.

Vetem budallai dhe naivi me i madh ne bote mund te besoj se ne mes te Kopenhagenit mund te zbatohet ligji i Sheriatit.

Nese dalin disa muslimane budallenj qe mendojne se do clirojne boten me keto nisma, fare mire le te kalben burgjeve per tere jeten.

Mua me vjen keq qe per hir te disa pisave qe hiqen si muslimane duhet te gjykohen miliona apo  1 miliard te tjere qe fene Islame e kane mesazh inspirimi per te qene nje femij, bashkeshort apo baba shembull ne jeten e tij.

----------


## ROE

po po, por quotoje fjaline e plote te Fallaci-t tek firma



Europe is no longer Europe, it is Eurabia, a colony of Islam, where the Islamic invasion does not proceed only in a physical sense, but also in a mental and cultural sense.

----------


## Darius

> Nuk jam nga ata njerëz që personalizojnë bisedën, dhe si e tillë nuk e kuptoj pse duhet ta marrësh në planin personal, duke menduar se e kisha me ty komentin që bëra. Po ashtu, nuk paraqita ankesa, thjesht dhashë mendimin tim, dhe mendimi im ka të bëjë me faktin e thjeshtë : _Europa luan bukur, gjithnjë kështu ka bërë, dhe do vazhdojë të bëjë._ 
> 
> Jo po do dalin minj gjirizesh që të përhapin murtajë !!! M'u bë barku me muskuj nga të qeshmet... Ajo puna e murtajës, është pikërisht çuarja në djall njëherë e mirë, sepse efekti do jetë bumerang nga ata që i gënjen mendja se do ta përhapin atë sëmundje...
> 
> Që mos të harroj: sa për gazetarin dhe atë që trasmeton media, si ishte ajo puna e manipulimit të opinionit nga media si vegël ? Hë, se duhet ta dish mirë këtë pjesë, apo jo ?


Nuk ka asnje personalizim te bisedes ne kete mes. Te adresova gazetarin dhe titullin e artikullit. Ketu sbehet fjale as per manipulime mendjesh dhe as teori konspirative. Eshte lajm publik, veprim publik dhe reagim publik. Shto ketu biseda online me njerez nga keto vende, komente e pergjigje neper forume nderkombetare. Duhet te lexosh se si shprehen njerezit qe jetojne ne keto vende dhe e kane situate te cilen e prekin perdite. Europa spo luan asgje bukur, perkundrazi po panikohet gjithmone e me shume nga probleme te tilla qe mund te kthehen shume serioze nje dite. Rasti i Anglise apo Danimarkes eshte thjesht nje shembull sic ishte ai i Frances, i Hollandes apo Zvicres disa kohe me pare. Natyrisht qe nuk jane te gjithe myslimanet te tille. Ka dhe organizata kombetare myslimane ne keto vende qe jane distancuar nga deklarata te tille por kjo as nuk e minimizon problemin dhe as e ben me pak te konsiderueshem. 




> Shihe ,shihe paska edhe terrorista danez me lesh te verdhe ai ke fotoja e pare


Nuk eshte danez, eshte anglez. Sa mire qe i lexoni temat  :sarkastik: 




> Vetem budallai dhe naivi me i madh ne bote mund te besoj se ne mes te Kopenhagenit mund te zbatohet ligji i Sheriatit.


Tjeter gje eshte te zbatohet dhe tjeter gje eshte te pretendohet te zbatohet. Po te kishte filluar te zbatohej atehere kjo teme sdo hapej ne forum se do kishte shkuar cdo gje per shele.

----------


## paridi26

> shariaja eshte te te presin doren ose te te vrasin me gure...thjesht sepse ke pire nja dy birra per qefin tat.


doren ta pret nese vjedh pa pasur nevoje,te gurezojne nese tradhton bashkshorten tende ,ate grua qe te dedikon jeten duke i hipur peles se pare qe te del perpara,porse dinjiteti per disa njerez mbaron tek hunda e tij.

----------


## Darius

parid, nuk eshte tema per te mbrojtur sharia. Po te pelqeu sharia shko ne arabi dhe praktikoje aty se je tamam ne vendin e duhur. Ketu po flitet per imponimin qe duan disa ekstremista.

----------


## angmokio

> po po, por quotoje fjaline e plote te Fallaci-t tek firma
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is no longer Europe, it is Eurabia, a colony of Islam, where the Islamic invasion does not proceed only in a physical sense, but also in a mental and cultural sense.


Njihet natyra e Fallacit per sarkazmat e saj ndaj Islamit.
Gjithsesi firma eshte me teper ironi se realitet sepse kultura Islame ne Evrope eshte aq e perhapur sa ajo Indiane apo Kineze mos them qe keto dy te fundit jane me te perhapura , por problemi eshte qe ndersa dy te fundit jane te komercializuara Islami mbetet i paragjykuar.

P.s Arsyen pse nuk e kam vendosur te gjithe shprehjen gjeje tek administratori i forumit qe nuk lejon me teper se 100 apo 150 germa!

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Nuk ka asnje personalizim te bisedes ne kete mes. Te adresova gazetarin dhe titullin e artikullit. Ketu sbehet fjale as per manipulime mendjesh dhe as teori konspirative. Eshte lajm publik, veprim publik dhe reagim publik. Shto ketu biseda online me njerez nga keto vende, komente e pergjigje neper forume nderkombetare. Duhet te lexosh se si shprehen njerezit qe jetojne ne keto vende dhe e kane situate te cilen e prekin perdite. Europa spo luan asgje bukur, perkundrazi po panikohet gjithmone e me shume nga probleme te tilla qe mund te kthehen shume serioze nje dite. Rasti i Anglise apo Danimarkes eshte thjesht nje shembull sic ishte ai i Frances, i Hollandes apo Zvicres disa kohe me pare. Natyrisht qe nuk jane te gjithe myslimanet te tille. Ka dhe organizata kombetare myslimane ne keto vende qe jane distancuar nga deklarata te tille por kjo as nuk e minimizon problemin dhe as e ben me pak te konsiderueshem.


Hmm...nuk ndaj të njëjtin mendim në lidhje me një çështje të tillë; dua të them që Europa nuk ka për t'u "pushtuar" as kulturalisht nga ca delirantë, sado që të dalin hapur, apo të shtohen në numër si popullsi duke lindur si macet, e me këtë gjithashtu të pretendojnë se Europa po mbipopullohet nga ato soj njerëzish që ngatërrojnë fenë që mendojnë se i përkasin - me kulturën arabe.

_Ekzistenca e problemit, nuk do thotë që fitorja i kalon atij që e krijon problemin.
_

Unë them që, madje shfaqje të tilla *në thelb*, nuk mund të jenë edhe aq me minus për Europën, sepse fundja imazh i tillë që të përzien stomakun, mund të shkojë në ngritjen më shumë edhe të vetë kulturës europiane, e kështu edhe ai postulati i famshëm : "Europa është një klub i krishterë" - (S.H), do bëhej me real, e në fakt do sillte më tepër minus tek të arabizuarit që pushtohen nga delire... Të themi të drejtën tani ; cili europian do i pëlqente shfaqje të tilla ekstremizmi, cili europian do i përqafonte...?! Por e 'vërteta' është se ata të arabizuarit gënjejnë veten se duke pasur pak liri veprimi në idiotsi të tilla të shprehura haptazi, do korrin fitore. Ajo që do mbillnin më shumë, do ishte neveria dhe përbuzja e europianëve edhe më shumë...

Prandaj përmenda edhe efektin bumerang, dhe Europa e lejon vetë një sjellje të tillë, dhe do e lejojë në një farë pike, deri sa t'i japë goditjen një herë e mirë. 

Hellooooo...është Europa kjo, nëse ndodhin shfaqje të tilla, është sepse i lejon, dhe se AS-sat i mban gjithmonë nën mëngë...

----------


## s0ni

> Grupi islamist danez i quajtur Kaldet til Islam (Thirja ne islam) thote se zona Tingbjerg e Kopenhagenit do jete e para ne Danimarke qe do shnderrohet ne nje subjekt te ligjit Sharia, e pasur nga distrikti Nørrebro i kryeqytetit dhe pjese te tjera te vendit. Grupi Thirja ne Islam thote se do hedhe neper rruge patrulla 24 oreshe "policie morale" per te detyruar ligjin e Shariahut ne keto enklava.


Duhet te kerkojne autoritet nga shteti per te bere dicka te tille, si ne Utah ku Mormons bejne cti doj qejfi apo jo? Si mund te shpallesh zona lagjesh ku kerkon autoritetin tend ne Danimark/Angli e kudo tjeter ne Evrope. 'Policia morale' vihet ne kontradikte me policine ligjore?! Po pyes se sdi si kjo eshte e mundur.

ps. Video nuk punon.




> shariaja eshte te te presin doren ose te te vrasin me gure...thjesht sepse ke pire nja dy birra per qefin tat.


Te rrahin dhe me kamzhik ja 90 here si aktorja ne Iran, per arsye pse nuk i pelqeu filmi "My Tehran for Sale" Ahmadinejadit.

----------


## kleadoni

Sa enderrojne edhe keto njerez...Qe nuk do lejohen dihet, por probleme do sjellin sepse Danimarka (apo Londra) do fillojne ti pengojne pasi keto te kene bere ndonje hap perpara. Nese duan ti zbatojne ligjet e veta le te shkojne andej nga kane ardhur.




> Patrullat do perballen me kedo qe kapet duke pire alkol, luan bixhoz, shkon neper diskoteka apo perfshihet ne aktivitete te cilat nga grupi do shihen si te kunderta me mesimet e islamit.


Po keto patrulla do merren vetem me islamistet qe sillen kunder mesimeve apo edhe me njrezit e tjere? Se ca s'pret prej ktyre...

----------


## ROE

> Te rrahin dhe me kamzhik ja 90 here si aktorja ne Iran, per arsye pse nuk i pelqeu filmi "My Tehran for Sale" Ahmadinejadit.


qejf do ishte te vendosnin ndonje shariah controlled zone ne shqiperi, ta hanin te semes keta mjekercapet.

----------


## aadili

Këto mjekrosht me mjekurën e zezë thjeshtë janë të ulur para një tavoline , kushedi se çfar bisedojn.

Fajtorë më duket ai leshkuqi.
Kjo që po ndodh në danimark me siguri ka ndonjë prapavij dhe më duket se i ngjan asaj që ndodhi në Sh.B.A.  11.09.  
Sikur  mediat të thonë se bari i thatë është shumë i mire disa menjëher ja fillojn të ushqehen me te.

----------

